# coyote question



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I have decided to try to trap coyotes. I call them too but just don't seem to be very good at it. Call one in now and then. I have permission on many acres that have too many yotes in the area. They seem pretty spread out though. So I would like to try it. I was west river deer hunting last weekend and as i walked a fenceline in a draw I came across a gorgeous red fox hung up in a snare attached to the fence. The light bulb went off.
I would like to try this with just a few traps not a whole long set or whatever.
I read the sticky posted by smitty. I plan on going to get a copy of SD regulations etc. I just thought I'd try my hand at it to see if I could get one or more of these yotes.
Can you guys tell me what type of trap/snare is best for yotes and or scents? Where to get them? Or maybe tell me a guide or book I could read to learn how to do it properly. I think it presents a neat challenge and just want to start but start small and slow.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Trapping and snaring are very effective on coyotes. For snares I recommend five foot, 3/32nd 7x7 with 8" loop. Bottom of loop should be about 10" up from the ground. I like the earth anchors better than stakes to anchor the snare to ground. If you can get permission in a large CRP field or three, I can describe how to set up a very deadly coyote snagger. You can find decent snares at http://www.snareshop.com/

For traps, the #2 modified Bridger offset jaw model looks like a good one. Look over here http://www.murrayslures.com/bridger.html


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks Rich, 
I'll check that stuff out and take the advice. 
You make Cronk calls right?? Got a good cheap howler?

Oh and how do I know where to set them...look for travel routes?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Verg,
Nothing cheap about my howlers, but they work.  See my sig line down at the bottom? Click on that buuger and take a look.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i also buy my snares from the snare shop but i reccomend 8 foot cam lock snares in 3/32 or 5/64 just call the company and tell them that you want a good coyote snare and they will be able to get you all set up if your snaring in a fence dont even mess around with stakes get yourself some s hooks and just attach the snare right to the fence but if your trapping trails i also reccomend cable stakes. for normal traps i reccomend the montana #3s or the mb 650s for normal traps you could use a dirthole flat or scentpost set the snares are almost always set in trails one thing that works great with snares is in a large grass area drive your vehicle across it at an angle then do it the other way so there is a big X in the grass set your snares in random places in the trail you made coyotes and fox will both take a simple route like this if they see it. good luck


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

I also use snare shop snares. I have 5/64 7X7 cable with their micro locks. I also add their breakaway ferrule plus 24" of #9 wire. These are basically a modified version of the Northern Beaver and Fox snare. I have heard some say that the micro locks slip/back off once they make a catch, I have not seen it. These things are lightening fast.


----------



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

hal sullivan has some decent videos on snaring if your new to snaring i think you'll find this video very helpful. it covers all bases of snaring and also shows you how to prevent deer catches also. the video is called sixtey minute snareing. good luck


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the help guys..I'll check into all of the info given


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Verg, I would stick with the snares. They are a lot easier then planting steel in the ground, especially this time of year. Like one guy said get yourself some S-hooks. If you are new at using legholds , mr coyote will teach you a few lessons. You will have a lot of refusals, dug up traps and tripped traps. There are several good books out there. I would advise getting some books and videos. It will save you a lot of grief. One word of advice. Keep everything as clean and free from scent as much as you can. There must be some trappers around that could get you pointed in the right direction. Good luck


----------

